

Oracle does NoSQL - mschireson
http://maxschireson.com/2011/09/29/oracle-does-nosql/

======
jdefarge
Oracle is doing a NoSQL as a strategic move. They'd done this before with the
acquisitions of BerkeleyDB's and Coherence's companies. But their cash cow
will continue to be their ubiquitous RDBMS for many years to come. You know,
just in case the world wakes up one day and falls in love with NoSQL, they
will have something to sell under this brand.

I deal with passionate Oracle RDBMS users on a daily basis and (very good)
technologies as BerkeleyDB and Coherence are nothing but esoteric toys they
will hardly use anytime soon. So will be this NoSQL database that will
probably be given away as open source.

------
salsakran
Oracle has been doing NoSQL since before NoSQL was cool.

They've had BerkeleyDB since 2006. The real issue is not technology so much as
economics. The heart of the matter is that no startup is going to shell out
what Oracle wants for licensing/support contracts.

~~~
mschireson
Yes, the big question is whether it will be open source. I have no insight
into that, waiting to see along with everyone else.

~~~
salsakran
It's Oracle ... whatcha want exactly? It'll be big, and technically
splendiforous and hideously expensive.

------
mschireson
Curious to see what this demographic thinks. Will they have an impact in the
market?

~~~
jonnyeight
Kind of depends if this is simply an integration (e.g. a feed to/from Hadoop),
another key-value store (OMG, not another), something like composite column
types (ala PostgreSQL), a re-birth of Object DB Extensions (please not) or
smarts structured data (e.g. better XML search). All of those feel like a band
aid. Would love to see something truly innovative here.

